# Radioamatierisms >  VHF/UHF koaksiāļa dalīšana

## janeks

Huh, sen te nav sanācis būt - vasaras sezonā citi  darbi.

Bet nu starpsvētku brīvdienās tika pārvilks vecais koaksiālis uz low loss un papildināts ar otru.
Izrullēti  caur visādām sienām, zarnām, kanālīem, grīdlīstēm u.tml. kādi 100m  kabeļa - ~ 1,5 cilv.d.dienas labas lokanības fizkultūras.  :: 

Uz HF man sanāk ~ 60 m. Efekts ir, bet sagaidāmi neliels.
Uz  otru kableli (domāju VHF/HF) ~ 30m. Efektu gan nevaru nomērīt, jo īsti  nav ar ko salīdzināt, tomēr vecejā variantā man bija kādi divi  savienojumi pārslēdzēji starpā par kuru zudumiem man nav ne jausmas un  tur es pamērīju, kas paliek pari no rokas rācijas jaudas ~4w pie otrā  savienojuma un rez bija bēdīgs - 0,1 vai kas tml. Tagad vajadzētu būt  daudzi labāk, jo lauka testi ar tiem pašiem ~4w bija 3...4km sniedzamība  (rokas UHF rācijas un zirnekiis).
Tāpat arī signāla stiprums un skaidrība visādiem tur repīteriem, lidotājiem un jūrniekiem ir par kārtu labāks nekā no dzīvokļa/palodzes.
Pamērot  no dzīvokļa gala: ārā no kabeļa nekas nesprūk un stāvviļņa koef tur  peld ap/zem 1,5 diezgan plašā diapazonā, kā jau zirneklim.

Lab' - tas mans garais ievads. Tagad pie lietas/problēmas:
Ļoti gribas vismaz to VHF/UHF kabeli sadalīt uz vairākām ierīcēm: piem VHF rācija, UHF rācija SDR uztvērējs. Un pa laikam rodas vajadzība ātri piešaut pie antenas kādu rokās nonākušu radio ierīci.
Nu  un, protams, ar esošajām antenām nav doma aprobežoties, tāpēc gribēsies  arī otrajā galā kādus pārslēdzējus un vēlams automātiskus.

Kāda tautai ir pieredze par šo Tēmu?

Man  ir pāris patreiz neizmantoti diezegan eleganti autopārslēdzēji priekš  10-12 m, bet ar jaudas ierobežojumu 25w - tiem ideja, ka var  sēdēt divas rācijas uz vienu vadu, pie raidīšanas šamais izmantojot  raidīšanas jaudu atslēdz otru rāciju. Gan nav nekādas info par zudumiem  un citiem (d)efektiem.

Ir arī vairāki rokas pārslēdzēji dzelzs kastītēs ar PL savienojumiem (šķiet no CBiškiem), kas ar šiem notiek pie VHF/UHF?
Stc. cik labi/slikti ir PL savienojumi salīdzinoši ar pārējām pieejamām alternatīvām?

Ir arī duplexeris  http://www.hb9amo.net/img/mx72n-large.jpg), bet tam zemākais diapazons  līdz 150mhz un pēc tam verās pie 400mhz - negribu izpalikt bez  jūrniekiem un satkom pirātiem  ::  
Pagaidām gan tam duplexerim neesmu pārmerījis parametrus...

Duplexeri jau man patīk vislabāk - jaut:
-> kā šiem ar zudumiem salīdzinājumā ar pārslēdzējiem VHF/UHF diapazonā?
-> cik reāli pašam uzcept kādu, kam atdalošā josla šaurāka?

Pārslēdzēji - jaut:
-> cik reāli ir automātiskie, izmantojot raidīšanas jaudu?
-> zudumi salīdzinot ar alternatīvām?

Hm, varbūt priekš apakšējā gala jābeidz čakarēties ar kaut kādām n.tām vecām, vai lētām čainīzu rācijām - vnk. jāmēģina tās norealizēt un nopirkt vienu reālu yaesu vai tml. visvari, kuram jau ir vismaz divas antenu ieejas...?


Pārlasot  šķiet diezgan daudz pašam atbildama studējamā materiāla iekš produktu  specenēm, un neaizmirst par mēraparātiem  :: 
 t.i. beigu beigās jautājums vnk. kāda ar pieredze ar šādiem  risinājumiem, kas kam sanācis, paticis, nepaticis?


Iepriekšpateicos,
Janeks

----------


## janeks

Šīvakara izpētes rezultāti:
-> Dotais duplexeris  http://www.hb9amo.net/img/mx72n-large.jpg) šķiet pietiekami labs, lai pieliktu pie vada divas rācijas VHF un UHF. Kuģus varēs dzirdēt gana labi, bet satkom uztveršanu gan ietekmēs.
-> 27mhz izmantotie rokas un automātiskie pārslēdzēji un PL savienojumi gan UHF diapazonā galīgi neiraid labi - pārslēdzējs ar visādām tur PL/SMA pārejām apēda 4/5.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki. 
Mana necilā pieredze liek teikt: 
1)dzivoklī jāizmanto slēdzis (apm. šāds - https://www.ebay.com/itm/MFJ-1704-Hi...-/111802127063), 
2)uz jumta vai bēniņos tālvadības slēdzis - https://www.sccaglomarket.com/index....ucts_id=163925.   
Duplekseri ienes zudumus....

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Janek, Tu pieminēji satkom. Tevi neinteresē 2,4GHz radiolinku grili? Čupu ar tādiem JDat-am sagādāju priekš QO-100 sakariem, bet tagad ir vēl daži.

----------


## janeks

> Sveiki. 
> Mana necilā pieredze liek teikt: 
> 1)dzivoklī jāizmanto slēdzis (apm. šāds - https://www.ebay.com/itm/MFJ-1704-Hi...-/111802127063), 
> 2)uz jumta vai bēniņos tālvadības slēdzis - https://www.sccaglomarket.com/index....ucts_id=163925.   
> Duplekseri ienes zudumus....


 hm, man pie UHF tanī slēdzī (varbūt slēdzis savādāks) tur gandrīz viss pazūd, bet duplekserī kaut kas biki pazūd (0, kaut kas db).  ::

----------


## janeks

O'k - pieleca. Nekas jauns - jālasa specene. 
Attiecīgi vajadzīgs jaunāku laiku slēdzis, kam ir atbilstoši RF parametri. Vecie CBišku slēdži, protams, neder.
Vienīgi par to automāstisko slēdzi - neredzu tai saitē nekādus parametus: kādām frekvencēm paredzēti, kādi zudumi... bet gan jau netā, ko tml. atradīšu.

----------

